# Barry Van Over



## teej (Mar 25, 2006)

I knew that Barry Van Over hooked up with UP - United Professionals, but I did not realize Van Over had any Kenpo back ground.

I recently saw his School Talks DVD and he refers to his "Kenpo Kids" and he had a student do "Thrusting Salute" [without the left check hand]

His bio says he started training at 9yrs old, but nothing as to what styles or who he trained with.

Just courious as to what his background is. Specifically his Kenpo training. I noticed on the DVD his belt had 5 stripes and not the Kenpo solid bar.
Anyone out there know who he trained with?

Teej


----------



## KENPOJOE (Apr 3, 2006)

teej said:
			
		

> I knew that Barry Van Over hooked up with UP - United Professionals, but I did not realize Van Over had any Kenpo back ground.
> 
> I recently saw his School Talks DVD and he refers to his "Kenpo Kids" and he had a student do "Thrusting Salute" [without the left check hand]
> 
> ...


Hi Folks!
Hey teej,long time no see!
Barry Van Over's main art is Shaolin Do, founded by Sin The', That particular art has been around in America since the 1960's. I always found it amusing that as soon as a new book on a particular kung fu form came out ,within 6 months it was suddenly part of the Shaolin Do curriculum! I have never had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Van over, I know he was involved in pressure point work as well as shaolin do and he may have done kenpo through Greg Silva, president of United Professionals.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------

